# Digestive Enzymes and Seacure



## cricket007 (Mar 15, 2003)

has anyone used Digestive Enzymes and Seacure?thanksjim cricket###frazmtn.com


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

jim, my doctor prescribed pancrease (a prescription digestive enzyme) and I think it has helped a lot. they have them at GNC but their expensive. I have to take 2 with each meal.


----------

